# Vapors Choice Commercial



## Alex (1/12/15)

Here's a cool ad I found on reddit.



source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...i_made_this_commercial_for_a_local_vape_shop/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KlutcH (1/12/15)

"Such smooth refreshing taste" haha classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> "Such smooth refreshing taste" haha classic


and not a puff more than you need to winner !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

